# Suggestion: Put EN Publishing products on news front page



## Krug (Jun 1, 2003)

Since we know that for most RPGnow.com products, when they drop off the front page, out of sight, out of mind, outta sales, why don't you put EN Publishing products (upcoming, recent and past) on the front page of news? There's space on the left sidebar... or make it alternate randomly with the WotC stuff on the right sidebar. 

My 2 coppers.


----------

